# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Πασχαλινές Ευχές 2011

## Maroulis Nikos

Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους τους φίλους, καλά ταξίδια να έχουν οι ναυτικοί μας και του χρόνου να κάνουν πάσχα μαζί με τις οικογένειες τους.

----------


## nikos1945

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ/ΕΣ ΟΛΟΨΥΧΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## Καπεταν Δημήτρης

> Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους τους φίλους, καλά ταξίδια να έχουν οι ναυτικοί μας και του χρόνου να κάνουν πάσχα μαζί με τις οικογένειες τους.


 Καλό Πάσχα και σε σας και πάντα να μας φέρνετε καλές θαλασσινές ειδήσεις

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Kαλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα κι από εμένα σε ΌΛΟΥΣ σας και στις οικογένειές σας!!!

και με το μαλακό τον οβελία έτσι??:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## ardoniar

να περασουν ολοι καλα και αυτες τις γιορτες...

----------


## southpacific

Εύχομαι σε όλους,ναυτικούς και στεριανούς,Καλό Πάσχα και Χαρούμενη Ανάσταση.Ιδιαίτερα στους συναδέλφους που ταξιδεύουν να έχουν πάντα γαλήνιες θάλασσες και προσοχή στο ψήσιμο του οβελία στην.... πρύμνη.Να μην ξεχνάμαι όμως και όσους ναυτικούς μας είναι μπλοκαρισμένοι,παρά την θέλησή τους, σε διάφορα λιμάνια τους εύχομαι γρήγορα στα σπίτια τους.
southpacific

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σε ολους τους συνταξιδιωτες του nautilia.gr καθως και στην μεγαλη Ναυτικη Οικογενεια ευχομαι ολοψυχα Καλη Ανασταση και Καλο Πασχα!!!_

----------


## mike_rodos

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους τους φίλους από το nautilia.gr και σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας!

----------


## nikaiwtis

Kαλή Ανάσταση με υγεία πάνω απο όλα σε όλους.

----------


## skopelos

Κάθε τέλος είναι και μια αρχή! Κάθε σταύρωση και μια ανάσταση! Καλό Πάσχα! σε όλους τούς ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ναυτικούς ένα ΠΑΣΧΑ δικό μου το 1975 το είχα πέραση στον ατλαντικό με το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΟΣ 
σας ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ να είστε καλά εσείς και η οικογένειες σας και να γυρίσετε γρήγορα κοντά τους
αυτές  της ευχές μου από το μικρο blog που έχω για το νησί μου 
http://skopelos-news.blogspot.com/
NIKOLAOS EMPIRIKOS.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Να ευχηθώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους σας, αλλά και στους ναυτικούς μας που βρίσκονται μακριά απ' τις οικογένειές τους! *Καλό Πάσχα* και Χρόνια Πολλά!!

----------


## Leo

Με αφορμή την ημέρα που πριν λίγο τελέιωσε, θα αφιερώσω μαι εικόνα από την συνάντηση των 5 επιταφίων (ενοριών) της χώρας (Τριών Ιεραρχών, Αγίας Παρασκευής, της Παναγίας, του Αγίου Νικολάου και των Ταξιαρχών).
Παρόλο το τσουχτερό κρύο η εξέδρα γέμισε από Επιταφίους, και η παραλία από πολύ κόσμο.
Η συνολική εικόνα των 5 Επιταφίων στην Εξέδρα.
DSCN2521epitafioi.jpg

Μιας ξεχωριστής μεγαλοπρέπειας ο ξυλόγλυπτος Επιτάφιος της Παναγίας της Τήνου, ειδικά για τους Τηνικούς που δεν κατάφεραν φέτος να είναι εδώ.
DSCN2538EPIIP.jpg


Εύχομαι σε όλους υγεία και αγάπη, Καλό Πάσχα και Καλή Ανάσταση!

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλό Πάσχα,Καλή Ανάσταση με υγεία πάνω απ' όλα και καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς μας
Ρουκετοπόλεμος στο βροντάδο της Χίου..........

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα.

Οι ναυτικοί να έχουν καλές θάλασσες τις άγιες μέρες και να γυρίσουν γεροί στους αγαπήμένους τους.

----------


## Nikos_V

*ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ σε ολους εσας και στις οικογενειες σας!!!
Μα πανω απο ολα στους ναυτικους που αυτες τις αγιες μερες βρισκονται μακρια απο τις οικογενειες τους!!!*

----------


## Κωστάκης

Καλό Πάσχα και καλή ανάσταση σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας και σε όλο το forum!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Χριστός Ανέστη, Χρόνια πολλά

----------

